# Hog hunting lodges



## redneck1210 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking for  a good place to recommend for a 1 to 3 day hog hunt. Nothing fancy, just a fully guided hunt with lodging and meals included. The closer proximity to Atlanta the better, but that's definitely not a priority. This is for a friend that lives out of state and I think he's just looking for a good time at a place that offers a high success rate, he's not after a 400 pounder or anything.


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 3, 2008)

check out addison's wild boars in abbeville ga, tell them scott from Aarons outdoors sent you


----------



## kspi (Sep 3, 2008)

*lodge*

check out Millwood lodge in Dublin, ga they have two of the best guides youll ever find in ga. also Flatrock plantation in Dublin, ga


----------



## lefteye (Sep 3, 2008)

Contact Beaux Eden Plantation in Fort Valley Ga.  The Millwood boys and the Beaux Eden boys all hunt together. Either place is great! Contact Gigem for Beaux Eden, He is on this Forum.


----------



## Flatrock Coma (Sep 28, 2008)

I have hunted several lodges in Georgia, both free range and preserve style and the best hunt I have went on was at Spartan preserve  right here in East Tennessee.

MEAN hogs and they were HUGE.


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 29, 2008)

millwood lodge in dublin is by far the best place to go. we took a soldier buddy of mine down there when he got back from iraq. the hogs were big the food was great and the folks would be hard to beat. I'd call them you wont regret it.


----------



## C.J. (Jan 8, 2012)

what happened to beaux eden plantation and Gabe? they use to have bunch of big deer killed and i havent heard of any latley. i tried contacting gabe and he doesnt work there anymore


----------

